# 2001 Passat Suddenly hard start, runs rough



## CommieHunter (May 17, 2007)

So a short while ago, my 2001 B5.5 Passat, 30v V6 took a bite out of a curb and broke the AC line and bent one of the AC components under the fender. I don't think it affected the car, because it ran fine for 2 weeks after that, just no AC.

So one night we drive it out, park it, and later that night try to start it. It clatters, coughs, but won't start. I stand on the pedal to start it and it really makes a racket, runs, gives me the ECP (or EDC or ECU or whatever light) CEL, and Alternator light. Horrible. Dies when I take my foot of the pedal.

Tried a couple days later to start it, cranked, started, still clatters and coughs, it makes a noise like a cylinder has a hole in it and it's puffing air out of it (also clanking). Has zero power, and I can't get it to the store to read the code. CEL was flashing, no other lights.

Any guesses as to where to first?

-------------

Edit, borrowed a tool, here's what it reads:

P0300 Random Misfire
P0341 Camshaft Position Sensor A Bank 1
P0301 Cylinder 1 Misfire
P0302 Cylinder 2 Misfire
P0303 Cylinder 3 Misfire


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

CommieHunter said:


> So a short while ago, my 2001 B5.5 Passat, 30v V6 took a bite out of a curb and broke the AC line and bent one of the AC components under the fender. I don't think it affected the car, because it ran fine for 2 weeks after that, just no AC.
> 
> So one night we drive it out, park it, and later that night try to start it. It clatters, coughs, but won't start. I stand on the pedal to start it and it really makes a racket, runs, gives me the ECP (or EDC or ECU or whatever light) CEL, and Alternator light. Horrible. Dies when I take my foot of the pedal.
> 
> ...



Hmm I don't really know what it sounds like when a cylinder has a hole in it:screwy: You have a problem with the passenger side cylinder head. Most likely your cam tensioner failed or the chain between the 2 cams failed on that head. Cylinders 1-3 are on the same side. Either that or your timing belt slipped, but not likely since you only have misfires on one side. I'm betting either your chain or tensioner failed and you know have bent valves on cylinders 1-3. First thing I would do is pull valve cover on that head and look if your chain is still connected and if your cams are still lined up correctly. I'm betting they are not. And you will either need your head rebuilt or a new head. If the tensioner looks ok then do a compression test.


----------



## CommieHunter (May 17, 2007)

It was a case of me wanting to believe it could be something else before I tore out the head.

Cam Tensioner ok, chain still in place, but for sure timing went somehow on that side. Bent valves, tearing it apart now.


----------



## CommieHunter (May 17, 2007)

Additionally, because the car ran for a year after the timing belt, I was disinclined to believe that it was a timing issue, since it was literally running fine, then next start it went to pieces. I checked the cam chain tensioner, and it was still good.

Knowing what the problem is for sure, I'd like to narrow down what went wrong in the first place so that I can fix that as well. I will be resetting the timing, which will be a chore because I can't turn it to TDC right now.


----------

